# Salary and Relocation



## daveco23 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi All,

I have been offered a position with a Multinational in Singapore. They will pay for relocation and one Month accommodation, plus an annual Salary of SG220,000. I will be supporting a wife and two children (4 and 6) on this, plus rental, schools, etc.

I have no yardstick to measure this offer against so am doing some research at the moment. In the meantime I thought I would post this and see if I could get some opinions on whether this is a decent offer? We are not looking at a high-flying lifestyle and also want to use the opportunity to save a bit of money at the same time.

Is the above possible on the mentioned salary?

Thanks.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

for a start, the cost of living comes up quite often.

My 2 cents say, that number is pretty good. If you are the type who places kids in international school - cost vary but 10,000 plus upwards per semester - and live in a condo - upwards of 5,000 to over 20,000 PER MONTH .. you may struggle .. 

Or easily make do with a monthly expensive budget of less than 7k $ all inclusive and still be mighty happy .. 

Or not.

Well, you haven't mentioned your job role -so tough to judge - but, from locals' point of view - you are worthy of the $


----------

